# Kayak



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What Kayak do you all recomend?? To take out bait and also to fish on at the surf?? What should i look for?? Thanks


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dual purpose, probably something like a Scrambler XT or "Speck" if they're still around. So many options it's tough to recommend just one. I prefer the Frenzy or Mysto for running baits. The Mysto is confusing, feels unstable but I've run it through some hellish surf and don't roll nearly as much as I would have with the Frenzy. I can never keep the Scrambler straight while coming back in and always roll the durn thing. I've paddled a Cobra FnD out as well, don't have to worry about rolling that puppy but it's a lot more difficult to get it moving out through the breakers.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldnt trade my Scrambler XT for anything while running baits in the surf. The rough weather at Sharkathon this year confirmed it for me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jeeptex said:


> I wouldnt trade my Scrambler XT for anything while running baits in the surf. The rough weather at Sharkathon this year confirmed it for me.


How do you keep that sucker straight when the breakers push from behind? Seems like paddle braking doesn't work when I tried it. I will say when I was paddling the XT I had less experience so that could have come in to play.

Oh by the way, OP, I have some friends who swear by the Malibu II (normal, not XL) so that's another one to look at. They sit in the normal position on the way out, then on the way back in they scoot into the rear seat to shift the weight to the back and keep the nose up and surf their way in. Watching them it looks like perfection, I tried it once and not so much. LOL


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

scrambler xt is the best i've used so far


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> How do you keep that sucker straight when the breakers push from behind? Seems like paddle braking doesn't work when I tried it. I will say when I was paddling the XT I had less experience so that could have come in to play.


That is probably the one thing i've noticed about the XT that can be a problem. When a breaker comes from behind you have to try to be going in the same exact direction as it is and paddle HARD! If that breaker comes at an angle at all it will try to turn you (if you get parallel hold on), but usually paddle breaking works for me or strong paddling on the opposite side. If not I get dumped haha.

I get dumped at least once a trip on the way back in with the XT, but usually not until the shallow water of the 1st bar because i'm trying to steer more against the direction of the waves.

I've never been dumped on the way out in the XT or while dropping baits. I have in other yaks though.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> That is probably the one thing i've noticed about the XT that can be a problem. When a breaker comes from behind you have to try to be going in the same exact direction as it is and paddle HARD! If that breaker comes at an angle at all it will try to turn you (if you get parallel hold on), but usually paddle breaking works for me or strong paddling on the opposite side. If not I get dumped haha.
> 
> I get dumped at least once a trip on the way back in with the XT, but usually not until the shallow water of the 1st bar because i'm trying to steer more against the direction of the waves.
> 
> I've never been dumped on the way out in the XT or while dropping baits. I have in other yaks though.


That was my experience as well, don't think I ever rolled the XT on the way out but then it's rare to roll any of them on the way out.

The weird thing about this Mysto I have now is when I just hop in it in the wade gut I feel like I'm gonna roll off the other side, but once I start heading out it's been really solid. When I'm heading out the waves often break over the bow which bugged the hell out of me at first, but it doesn't seem to cause any problems. On the way back in that thing surfs and handles better than any I've seen. I've never rolled it on previous trips, first time was the rough Saturday this last weekend at Sharkathon and even then I had plenty of trips out and back in with no rolling which impressed me because it was really rough out there. Several times I took breaking waves sideways and got through it without going down. It doesn't strike me as a good fishing yak though, but surfing and bait running I've been pretty impressed with it.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That sounds like a pretty good yak. I'll have to look it up. Thats weird about how it feels unstable until you start moving. Kinda like a bike i guess. 

I've fished a pelican (we had just started sharkin), a tarpon wilderness, and the XT. The pelican is worthless and dangerous. The tarpon was a very stable kayak, but much slower than the xt. The XT has been great for getting baits out fast, but like you said is prone to tipping especially on the way in.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

The Mysto actually has 3 keels on the bottom, probably has something to do with the stability while it's moving. One of these weekends we should all meet up and bring various yaks for everyone to paddle around and test out, could be fun. Hard to see in the side pics, but you can see the little bulges from the extra small keels: 
http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/single_kayaks/mysto/


> A sleek and sexy design, this kayak is like a sports car in the surf. Designed specifically to conquer the waves the Mysto is extremely fun for beginning to intermediate kayak surfers. Don't be surprised by how well the Mysto performs on flat water. This compact yet versatile kayak provides affordable fun for everyone. At just over 9' feet the Mysto is loaded with features including the Comfort Tech seat back, molded-in keel, paddle keeper, molded-in cup holder and more!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a great idea.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I bought a "used" Ocean Kayak (Spec) from a guy on TKF for a real reasonable price and it works great for me.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That mysto is a sweet looking yak.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked up a used ocean tandem and its the best buy as of yet. Wouldn't buy any other brand due to reputation.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Soghogger, 
Do you ride it solo or do you have a second person with you? if a second person rides with you, is it comfortable for both to fish together? is there enough space to cast without hitting your partner?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

^ That's the Malibu II, yeah?



mas360 said:


> Soghogger,
> Do you ride it solo or do you have a second person with you? if a second person rides with you, is it comfortable for both to fish together? is there enough space to cast without hitting your partner?


You may want to look at the Malibu II XL, bigger but if you truly want to yak with two peeps in the boat it's going to handle it better IMO. Same yak, just bigger.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

soghogger said:


> I picked up a used ocean tandem and its the best buy as of yet. Wouldn't buy any other brand due to reputation.


I'm just curious. You wouldn't buy any other brand because of the good reputation of the Ocean Kayaks, or the terrible reputation of every other brand made?

There are dozens of excellent kayaks out there. One glaring exception is anything made by Pelican.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Anything on the Heritage Angler??


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Do any of the once you all recommended have Rod holders?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Scrambler XT has 2 built in flush mount rod holders


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TMB said:


> Do any of the once you all recommended have Rod holders?


The XT does but you can add rod holders to anything. I added two flush mount rod holders to my old Frenzy.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What's the Big Yak for?? I've seen those as well


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Yak?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Ocean Kayak is good, but there are definitely better. Of course, not at the same price


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

oc is the best bang for the buck. with all fishing stuff buy used if you can at the end of the day youl have more stuff


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

While riding waves in the scambler xt it will get sideways but as long as i lean all the way back i almost never dump it. It does go ver sometimes but not near as much any the others ive rode with. I also think that your size has alot to do with it. Im 200lbs and the xt still handles me fine. A buddy of mine is 250 and dumps it all the time.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

During sharkathon my bud phil was running baits out in his hobie outback, pretty much made everyone around us look silly! Although kinda pricey it was a beast as far as big surf/ripping currents go. He still had the same problems coming back in as everyone else....soon as he got to the 1st bar he was gonna be catapulted!

I love my scrambler, but when seas are 5' its time for casted baits!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL @ catapulted, sure is a great feeling when the nose plants in the bar and the breaker is pushing you from behind. 

Does Phil have a peddle drive on that one or just paddling?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> LOL @ catapulted, sure is a great feeling when the nose plants in the bar and the breaker is pushing you from behind.
> 
> Does Phil have a peddle drive on that one or just paddling?


Yeah, its the peddle drive, i was pretty amazed at the way it handled the strong currents......he would just point it south and away he went! I always thought he would have trouble with our lines getting tangled in his rudder system....but didnt seem to be an issue.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that is pretty cool, thinking I need to look into that because although I'm getting really good at it I freakin' hate yakking and it would double for a good offshore yak as well me thinks.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Dude i hear ya!!! but i got a plan.....phil and brad are yakking my baits and soon, that libtard jc will be catching my bait and casting my rods......then i can sit around in a lawn chair and give advice on how not to lose beach chairs, ez ups, and toilet paper during a strong north wind :wink:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## rsoliz (Nov 26, 2010)

Are the Cobra Fish N Dives any good for the surf?


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.lancastercountymarine.com/oceankayak/2010product/bigyak/big yak angle.jpg


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Anything on that one? That's the Big Yak


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

rsoliz said:


> Are the Cobra Fish N Dives any good for the surf?


I had one and it was really great for fishing out of, but tough to get moving out through the breakers when they were really rolling. On the plus side you could take a nap on the way in and let the breakers push you to shore, there was just no rolling that thing no matter how sideways you got. I really liked that yak and wish I wouldn't have sold it, but I actually sold it for more than what I paid for it. I have another one now somebody gave me but it's cracked and I'm not sure it's repairable, have to drive up to AC&K to have them lay eyes on it. I'm thinking the cost of the repairs even if it's repairable will now be worth it.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Would this be a big No No???
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_469551_-1?N=670787849


----------



## rsoliz (Nov 26, 2010)

justletmein said:


> I had one and it was really great for fishing out of, but tough to get moving out through the breakers when they were really rolling. On the plus side you could take a nap on the way in and let the breakers push you to shore, there was just no rolling that thing no matter how sideways you got. I really liked that yak and wish I wouldn't have sold it, but I actually sold it for more than what I paid for it. I have another one now somebody gave me but it's cracked and I'm not sure it's repairable, have to drive up to AC&K to have them lay eyes on it. I'm thinking the cost of the repairs even if it's repairable will now be worth it.


Thanks for the info! I have never tried fishing the surf but I have always wanted to. I recently had a surgery that has left my left arm with little range of motion for now. Hopefully I will be able to get some physical therapy and work it out. I have been thinking of getting a bassyak setup for now....I miss getting out there on the water!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

buy used you get more like rod holders, ancor trolley, ff, and stuff like that


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

On the Big Yak where do you place the rod holders?? Will a milk cage for on back?


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

*reply*

I do both. Help with paddling is a plus for me. I stand and walk around in it when solo. Little rocky but my balance is good. When fishing tandem, I just make sure we cast in opposite directions. Too many videos on YouTube where guys have hooks in the face.



mas360 said:


> Soghogger,
> Do you ride it solo or do you have a second person with you? if a second person rides with you, is it comfortable for both to fish together? is there enough space to cast without hitting your partner?


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

The latter.


bigfost said:


> I'm just curious. You wouldn't buy any other brand because of the good reputation of the Ocean Kayaks, or the terrible reputation of every other brand made?
> 
> There are dozens of excellent kayaks out there. One glaring exception is anything made by Pelican.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

*reply*

If ur talking about my Malibu 2, I lay them in front of me and I have a rod holder in my seat that is not in the pic. I picked up some flush mount Scotty #244's and a Scotty baitcaster holder to mount on either side of the railing. I will use these for my fishfinder and GPS once purchased. Plan on adding this weekend. Amazon was cheapest. I picked up a couple of rod holders to install behind the back seat area and will install as well. I am going to build a high back seat bracket so I can have some support. I will be building this sometime this month. It will be similar to the one in the YouTube video created by halibu77 but his doesn't appear to hold strong. I am shopping for a trolling motor. the flush mounted rod holders behind the back seat will hold it I hope..


TMB said:


> On the Big Yak where do you place the rod holders?? Will a milk cage for on back?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

soghogger said:


> The latter.


If you are saying every brand of kayak, other than Ocean Kayak, has a terrible reputation, I'll just be generous and say you are misinformed and probably should stick to commenting on what you know.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

It's OK to trust one brand over the others, personal preference. I've had good luck over the years with Ocean Kayak too. I will say I think Malibu, Cobra, and Wilderness Systems make some **** fine yaks though.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think this is a Cobra FnD kayak. One of the more stable ones you can buy. Doesn't matter, the surf will flip any Kayak.

:rotfl:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I think this is a Cobra FnD kayak. One of the more stable ones you can buy. Doesn't matter, the surf will flip any Kayak.
> 
> :rotfl:


LOL! He saw it coming the whole time.

In times like that you can't afford to look back and stop paddling. You have to lean back and paddle as hard and fast as you can to get up on top of that wave.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Also when that happens, I just dive as deep as I can and try to stay under until the kayak is past me. The last thing you want is that kayak coming down on you, or the wave slamming it into your head and knocking you out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LMAO, the good old classic nose planted in the sandbar catapult routine! That is a great pic series! Been there. Done that. hahaha. Nothing like going face first onto the 12" deep sandbar and getting sandwiched down to it when the yak lands on top of you.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

It's unusual to pitch pole a FND, or any other like sized kayak, because of their length. That particular problem usually starts with kayaks in the 15 to 16 foot range.

I've managed to bury the nose of my FND in a wave a couple of times. It's a scary feeling, but I was able to recover before we planted in the bottom.

I'll assure you, every kayak can be rolled in the surf. The short ones, like the Frenzy, come about as close to being roll proof as there is, but even they have their moments.

Rolling or not rolling is more about the kayaker's skill than the kayak.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

OceanKayaks are good and everyone knows there are many brands that are better. This is my opinion which is allowed to be posted on this forum just as yours is.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

Yall have fun this weekend.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

soghogger said:


> OceanKayaks are good and everyone knows there are many brands that are better. This is my opinion which is allowed to be posted on this forum just as yours is.


The way your response was worded, as verified by you when I asked, was that every kayak, other than the Ocean Kayak brand, has a bad reputation.

That is obviously incorrect. That's all I was saying.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> When a breaker comes from behind you have to try to be going in the same exact direction as it is and paddle HARD! If that breaker comes at an angle at all it will try to turn you


LOL, my Trident 15 does that too! I think its just a KAYAK thing.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Is the Pelican castaway really bad?? What is the bad thing about it???


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

What are you going to be using it for (application)??

I can't speak from experience in ownership, but I can tell you what I have read and heard over the years...

With that being said; I have heard that the front hatch is prone to leak when going to breakers in the surf, and that the hull construction itself is thin (weak). You can do a search on TexasKayakFisherman for a little more research, but those are the highlights.

Again, I have never owned one, just passing the good word, for what it's worth.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

*reply*

Gotcha Bigfost.

For the other poster...As far as Pelican, I had great experiences with mine as I entered the hobby. It was fast and rode true. Maybe others had bad experiences??? Find the one you like and just enjoy it. I read many negative posts about Pelicans, I also found them to be within my budget at the time, so I picked one up and started to learn. Same when I was a kid...I wanted a corvette, but ended up with a Nissan sentra. I drive a ford now and I will probably get dinged on it because I like it. My Ocean does the trick and I can take a buddy whenever I want... it seats two just as any other "tandem yak" would. Once you like it, post here about it. I will not twist your words or get offended.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pelicans are a two.piece molded system. It will eventually fail around that seam. . My buddy found out he was sinking about 200yards from shore juglining catfish. He had to haul *** back to shore. Pretty funny site.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Have heard the same thing about the Pelicans, I wouldnt touch one. I'd buy used quality over new junk any day

10 years ago I got "into" paddling baits for a year or two... I thing mid-length yak 11'-13' is perfect for running baits. I have paddled baits in a Malibu II XL solo and tandem and thought it sucked but I am NOT a big guy. My wife and I paddled this boat for 5 hrs at the Light House Lakes and we enjoyed it. Its huge, but is very stab and decent to paddle in light wind

Oh yeah, I did have the pleasure of paddling my old Perception Prism in clean head high surf at Gorda one time and it is no fun to fully "endo" a touring yak on a sandbar... A longer touring yak will smoke anything in ice cream conditions but are worthless in heavy slop and rollers...

Best I ever paddled in surf was Perception Swing... I think Scrambler XT is 2nd but I have never paddled a lot in the surf including the Tarpons and Cobra FnD

I think a good buy right now is the perceptions that academy is selling, but Ive never wet tested


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting the Ocean Kayak, the big Yak!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Guys anything on the Temptation Kayak? By Emotion Kayaks??? Thanks


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Hobie Pro Angler*

HOBIE PRO ANGLER 12 OR 14
MIRAGE DRIVE 
WORKS GOOD BTB OR IN THE BAYS
ENOUGH SAID
Costly but well worth the money. 
You wont need to get a better one next year. Because you'll have the best.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

How did the guy use an underwater drive system crossing the bars without ruining it?


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*I'm selling a couple, take a look...*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=450101


----------

